# Torah Bright Roxy Team Bindings - STOKER!



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

YYYYEEEAAAAHHHHHH!

Wanna do a good deed for the snowboard tribe? Wanna set up a future female shredder with some epic bindings that will get her started in high style? 

Our good friends at Mervin have truly lead the way in supporting female riders. Continuing in that effort they have provided a dope set of Roxy bindings to fuel this add-on STOKER. 

Let's run this through December 17th.

If you are unfamiliar with how the stoker works please have a look here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/148201-2015-x-mas-stoker-free-board.html










The very same binding used by Olympic gold medalist Torah Bright, the Roxy Women's Team Snowboard Binding delivers podium-level performance within a super-comfortable, minimalist design. Its adjustable aluminum heelcup allows you to dial-in a perfect fit to your individual boot size, while the RX-1 Super Lightweight highback gives you responsive heelside control for blasting off pipe walls and laying into carves. Naturally aligning your knees properly, the binding's canted footbed takes pressure off your knees for enhanced comfort, also giving you extra pop for boosting ollies. This footbed uses dual-density EVA foam to absorb heavy impacts and harsh chatter when you're bombing down black diamonds. In addition, the Team Binding offers High Density Real Feel ankle straps with silicone grips for a locked-in feel without pressure points. There's also a Roll-over toe strap that conforms over-the-toe, pulling your boot back into the binding for seamless response and fit.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

0701 
for my daughter


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

In for my daughter also 1977


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

For a buddies daughter, two planker that wants to convert, 80085


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

43003

For eldest daughter.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

2008

for the year my wife started riding and is using the same flow bindings she got with her first setup. Please help me get her off those flows!!!


----------



## bobowickt (Jan 3, 2014)

For my Wife who is still learning to rip it up!

02129


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

for my wife, got stoked with all my talk and shenanigans and wants to give it a go... 
12468


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

It will be for my skiing God daughter who must be converted. She is willing but doesn't want to buy the stuff. This would motivate her crossing to the light side.
401


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

For my friend and riding buddy.  425


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

For my wife's best friend. She loves to snowboard, but has been riding rentals. She's the kind who gives unconditionally and it would be great to finally give something back to her.

Thanks Wired!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

To assist in getting my wife on a board. 8675309


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Party like its 1999

For a local girl that is to poor to buy a board. She borrows ours....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughter, surely better than her citizens 

2010204

Assuming channel compat. if not on't worry about entering


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

For any girl who needs equipment 422442


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

For my girlfriend

7227


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

For my friend whom I am introducing to the sport

545782


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

For my girlfriend!

1908


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Girlfriend is gonna learn this year! Having her own equipment would rock! 

2005


----------



## Bactine (Nov 23, 2011)

Girlfriend would absolutely love this in piecing together her first setup after learning last season on rentals.

1221


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Bactine said:


> **Also what's with the numbers did I miss something?:facepalm1:


Yes.

10 char.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Totally missed the thing about the numbers in the other post. Gotta read past the first post to find out? Zip codes? I dunno, maybe I'm just a tard.

Anyway, my girl is not new to the sport. She is a ripper but she could put them to good use and deserves some nice gear.
54-46 was my number.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Wife would love to get out of her old bindings.

17


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

8823 for my skier wife who is showing interest in snowboarding these days.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

For my wife. She'd love this with the Arbor we'll also win )

#420


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

For a friend, her bindings suck. 6969


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

Would love to get in on this STOKER for the GF who wants to get off the two planks and shred with me on one ! Awesome stoker WIREDsport :snowboard1:

1111


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

for radiomuse
188500784925789653731


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

In for my friend, who also happens to be the wife of my up and coming chef bro that won a board in your stoker 2 years ago. They just got married this past Summer, so she could def use some upgrades too!

#8814


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> for radiomuse
> 188500784925789653731


Ha! Good idea.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

For my neighbors youngest girl who always gets her older sisters gear. 98391


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

80231 for my sister who's learning to ride this season on my old kit, she'd love a bit of new gear!


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

This one won't be for my buddy. This is for my daughter -- she blew up a binding on a school trip last year and after 10mo of trying to find parts, it's time for a new pair.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

_4321_ This one is for my roller derby daugther who now has her son learning to ski(4 years old) and wants to ride with him but she refuses to ski(go figure):happy:


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

These would be great for my wife or daughter depending on what size they are, I am just finally convincing then to buy their own gear rather than always renting!


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

3333

For my wife. Thank you.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

5873 for a friend! thanks


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

My lady wants to learn this year! 80421


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

For my noob GF
111


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

For the gf
1013


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

for the sister that is stuck with SIMS bindings...hahah

01100010


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

For my sister in law (an occassinal intermediate skiier) who got on a board with her littlest daughter (my neice) for the first time this weekend. My brother and I are trying to scrounge a set up for her. Just think, by next season we may avoid the nasty texts that invariably come as soon as the "gone riding" note is discovered in the morning! Lol.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

YEAAAAHHHHHH!


This stoker has now come to a close. We will do the raffle and come back with a winner tomorrow.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Argo said:


> Party like its 1999
> 
> For a local girl that is to poor to buy a board. She borrows ours....


DooooooD! It is 1999. ARGO takes it!

So stoked that you will be setting up a young ripper with these new bindings.

Awesome!

Please send your name and shipping address to [email protected] and we will get these sent right out.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> DooooooD! It is 1999. ARGO takes it!
> 
> So stoked that you will be setting up a young ripper with these new bindings.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, appreciate it!!!! Homegirl will be super stoked! I will post a picture when I give it to her.:jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Argo said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it!!!! Homegirl will be super stoked! I will post a picture when I give it to her.:jumping1::jumping1:


Oooooh. Pictures. We will watch for your email.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice...Wired and Argo...guess the late 90's and gals are workin it.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats Argo and as always, thanks to Wiredsport for giving so much back to the community.


----------

